# My car is on "Saphire Ace"



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

Just got a confirmation from Thomas at the Harms that my car has been loaded on Saphire Ace. Anyone's car on this ship? I couldn't see this ship from http://www.dbh.de/index.php?id=151&L=0 He did not state the sail date, but he did state that it'll arrive Port Hueneme on 12/12  I dropped it off in the morning on 10/27.


----------



## racedriver (Dec 28, 2005)

I too dropped off on 10/27 morning and sent an email to Thomas a week later as he suggested, he hasn't replied to me yet. But when I searched for which ship it is on, it came up with FREEDOM but still sitting at the dock waiting to be loaded. I am going to send one more email to him today.
good luck.


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

racedriver said:


> I too dropped off on 10/27 morning and sent an email to Thomas a week later as he suggested, he hasn't replied to me yet. But when I searched for which ship it is on, it came up with FREEDOM but still sitting at the dock waiting to be loaded. I am going to send one more email to him today.
> good luck.


It took Thomas almost a week to reply to my inquiry, but I'm sure that he was trying his best replying emails. I guess he only replies when the car has been loaded onto the ship.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I think someone could make a killing if you could put a transmitter in the car and track it real time from factory to dealer. Just the amount of time spent here looking at the positions of cargo ships in the sea is amazing. I was guilty of charting the Jingu Maru's movements, so I understand.


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

Just got an email from Herr Heumann from MADA. I'm also on the Saphire Ace. In the email he indicated the Saphire Ace is scheduled to arrive @ Port Hueneme on Dec 11.

I dropped off my car on Saturday 11/4.

Still a chance to get the car before Christmas....cutting it close though.
:thumbup:


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

Contact Patch said:


> Just got a confirmation from Thomas at the Harms that my car has been loaded on Saphire Ace. Anyone's car on this ship? I couldn't see this ship from http://www.dbh.de/index.php?id=151&L=0 He did not state the sail date, but he did state that it'll arrive Port Hueneme on 12/12  I dropped it off in the morning on 10/27.


Contact Patch,

I was able to search and find the Sapphire Ace on the website:

http://www.dbh.de/index.php?id=151&... HUENEME&time1=20061110&time2=20061230&menu=%

It's located @ the shed/port of loading: N1 / NORDHAFEN/AUTOMOBILE

However, I was not able to locate the Sapphire Ace on the AISLive.com website to track movement or just the flag of the ship.

If you find it, please post here. Thanks!


----------



## rrandyy (May 11, 2006)

I dropped my car off on Nov 6th in Munich and am also on the Saphire Ace.

From Thomas's e-mail:


Thomas said:


> Yours is loaded on the "SAPHIRE ACE" and arrive Port Hueneme,Oxnard on Dec.,11th.


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

Emailed Thomas last night and got his reply today. We dropped off on 3 Nov and it's on the Sapphire Ace also. 


> yours is booked on the "SAPHIRE ACE" and still arrive Port Hueneme,Oxnard on Dec.,11th.


I'm hoping that all this global warming doesn't put so much more water inthe ocean that it takes the vessel longer to get to port :l


----------



## trickyslicky (May 31, 2005)

dropped off on 11/7...also on Sapphire Ace


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

Same here: 

"yours is booked on the "SAPHIRE ACE" and arrive Port Hueneme,Oxnard on Dec.,11th."

I can already feel a mild case of OCD kicking in as I find myself involuntarily attracted to every tidbit of info regarding the ship and its progress


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

imrans said:


> I can already feel a mild case of OCD kicking in as I find myself involuntarily attracted to every tidbit of info regarding the ship and its progress


Tell me about it. I couldn't help myself from doing the same thing.


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

Contact Patch said:


> Tell me about it. I couldn't help myself from doing the same thing.


Since all of us go through this, it makes it normal. I think not checking in every day is abnormal:rofl:


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Sapphire Ace - Update*

As of: 17-11-2006 13:45:37 (I think this is UK time)

The Sapphire Ace was spotted at:

Latitude 49***176; 35.7' 
Longitude -5***176; 9.79' 
Heading 252***176; 
Speed 15.4 knots 
Destination BALTIMORE 
ETA 11/26/2006 06:00:00 AM

This appears to be somewhere southwest of Southampton UK.
However, it has now gone "out of coverage." So, probably somewhare in the open in the Atlantic, headed towards Baltimore, MD.

See the attachment for PDF image of the Sapphire Ace location according to Google Maps

How's this for a "fix"!
:supdude: :supdude: :supdude: :supdude: :supdude:


----------



## Chris_BayArea (Apr 21, 2006)

Hmmm.. So far cars dropped off from 10/27 to 11/7 are on the Saphire Ace headed for the West Coast

I dropped it off on 10/25 and I'm pretty sure my car is also on that boat. I'm trying NOT to count the days so I didn't ask what boat it's on. Bu thanks to you guys, I'm pretty sure it's on the Ace ...

We're all on the same boat here ...


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone got a wind or current machine?


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> As of: 17-11-2006 13:45:37 (I think this is UK time)
> 
> The Sapphire Ace was spotted at:
> 
> ...


Great info. That'll give me a "fix", for a while. :rofl:


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

Chris_BayArea said:


> Hmmm.. So far cars dropped off from 10/27 to 11/7 are on the Saphire Ace headed for the West Coast
> 
> I dropped it off on 10/25 and I'm pretty sure my car is also on that boat. I'm trying NOT to count the days so I didn't ask what boat it's on. Bu thanks to you guys, I'm pretty sure it's on the Ace ...
> 
> We're all on the same boat here ...


Someone here dropped off on 10/26 and got on "Kassel"w/ 11/10 ETS and 12/3 ETA. Yours might be on that vessel.


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

*New info from my CA*

I checked with my dealer yesterday on which boat my car was on ... ED drop off was on 11/8 and I am on the Sapphire Ace too.

However, per the update sheet he printed out to me, it says Arrival into Port Hueneme as 12/6 ... which is different from what the tracking website says.

http://www.dbh.de/index.php?id=151&L=0&steuerung=exp_vollschiff&DSuche=B7NU051&DSuche1=SAPPHIRE ACE

Who do I believe? :dunno: I'm in Seattle and a 12/11 arrival would most certainly push my re-delivery out to after Christmas..


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

kaushik52 said:


> I checked with my dealer yesterday on which boat my car was on ... ED drop off was on 11/8 and I am on the Sapphire Ace too.
> 
> However, per the update sheet he printed out to me, it says Arrival into Port Hueneme as 12/6 ... which is different from what the tracking website says.
> 
> ...


I'm in Seattle as well so we're in the same boat (pun intended).  I don't have an answer to your question; however, why are you so convinced that a 12/11 arrival would mean a post-xmas re-delivery? Maybe too much wishful thinking on my part? :dunno:


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

kaushik52 said:


> However, per the update sheet he printed out to me, it says Arrival into Port Hueneme as 12/6 ... which is different from what the tracking website says.


Maybe there is a current machine I remember reading someone here posted that their vessel arrived days prior to the original ETA. I'd take 12/6 over 12/11 ETA any day of the week.:thumbup:


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

imrans said:


> I'm in Seattle as well so we're in the same boat (pun intended).  I don't have an answer to your question; however, why are you so convinced that a 12/11 arrival would mean a post-xmas re-delivery? Maybe too much wishful thinking on my part? :dunno:


Good to know you are in the area.. when do you get your car? If it gets in port on 12/11, it gets into Oxnard VPC at 12/12, assume its there for 1 days and 10 days from there for delivery to the dealership, prepping the car etc. That would put it roughly around the 26th (considering the holiday time etc.) so I think I'll be VERY lucky to get it before Christmas 

Am I being pessimistic or just realistic... I could always be cautiously optimistic, but then I'll mark down 22nd Dec as D-day!


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

Contact Patch said:


> Maybe there is a current machine I remember reading someone here posted that their vessel arrived days prior to the original ETA. I'd take 12/6 over 12/11 ETA any day of the week.:thumbup:


Amen


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Sapphire Ace - Update*

Here's another "fix"...

The Sapphire Ace has reached USA waters and is off of Norfolk, VA heading into Port of Baltimore for a stop before our destination @ Port Hueneme.

As of 11/25/06 @ 20:05 UTC the Sapphire Ace is at the following coordiate:

36 57.7 -76 12.12

You can google-map it to see where it is...

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=36 57.7 -76 12.12&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl

Scheduled to reach Baltimore @ 06:00 on 11/26.


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

be-em-veh-808, you're a very thoughtful & considerate individual - really. Just when things were once again becoming nearly unbearable, you come through (and very likely saved my night in the process so that I can be productive). The irony of all this is I was just in Baltimore for work a couple days ago; not that it would mean getting the car any sooner - just starting to feel like this ship is mocking me :eeps: 

BTW, any news on whether the ETA of 12/11 is still accurate?


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


imrans said:


> BTW, any news on whether the ETA of 12/11 is still accurate?


Well, we're lucky the Sapphire Ace is making good progress. It reached Baltimore a few hrs ahead of schedule.

And this morning, as of 11/26/06 @ 10:07 AM PST, the Sapphire Ace is already on its way out of Port of Baltimore. Next destination: CRISTOBAL PANAMA (the Canal). The ETA is set for 12/01/06 @ 07:00 UTC (= 11/30/06 @ 23:00 PST). That's about a 3.5 day cruise.

So, like I said it looks like we're making good progress.

Here's* my assessment *on the next legs of the trip....
I would imagine that it's very unpredictable @ the Canal, where the wait and the crossing could take up to 1 week. That would take us up to ~ 12/07 or 12/08. Then, the journey from the Canal to Port Hueneme, by the "eyeball method" on Google Maps looks to be about same distance as Baltimore-Canal. So, add another 3.5 days to the journey and we're right at 12/10 or 12/11, just on time.

So, all in all, it's not here yet, but it is well on its way!


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

be-em-veh-808 you rock!! thank you. I logged in just hoping that you were kind enough to post an update and you didn't dissappoint us :thumbup: 

perfect! I can't wait for 12/11 and the subsequent delays to get my car into the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

be-em-veh-808, you're DA MAN :thumbup: . Thanks for the insight. It's comforting to know where the vessel is.


----------



## saxplyr1 (Nov 28, 2006)

My car is on the Sapphire Ace also but it is being dropped at San Diego on the 10th of December, There is a load of P cars on that ship, mine is a Cayman S. (I still love BMW's though.)
Regards
Jay


----------



## rrandyy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update guys!


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Here's* my assessment *on the next legs of the trip....
> I would imagine that it's very unpredictable @ the Canal, where the wait and the crossing could take up to 1 week. That would take us up to ~ 12/07 or 12/08. Then, the journey from the Canal to Port Hueneme, by the "eyeball method" on Google Maps looks to be about same distance as Baltimore-Canal. So, add another 3.5 days to the journey and we're right at 12/10 or 12/11, just on time.
> ...


Yea, but who's car will get here first?:rofl: Seriously, thanks for the updates. It makes life much easier.


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

be-em-veh-808, any updates? I know i'm being extremely lazy here, but I think your reports were the best! :thumbup: 

Thanks.


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

kaushik52 said:


> be-em-veh-808, any updates? I know i'm being extremely lazy here, but I think your reports were the best! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks.


I'm completely agree! However, I stumbled on the following info in my crazed search...

http://www.iss-shipping.com/news/newsdocs/dis-1dec.pdf (do you see anything that makes you smile in there?  )

This is from: http://www.iss-shipping.com/news/item.asp?niid=4617.


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

imrans said:


> I'm completely agree! However, I stumbled on the following info in my crazed search...
> 
> http://www.iss-shipping.com/news/newsdocs/dis-1dec.pdf (do you see anything that makes you smile in there?  )
> 
> This is from: http://www.iss-shipping.com/news/item.asp?niid=4617.


Thanks for the fine find imrans!!! Looks like the Sapphire Ace is right on schedule to reach canal!!!

On a related note, according to :

www.sdmi.org/schedule

the Sapphire Ace is scheduled to arrive @ Port of San Diego on 12/08 @ 07:00 PST and depart on 12/08 @ 17:00 PST. It indicates the activity to be "Discharging Automobiles". Interestingly, it liste the "Last Port" as Japan.

So, the question is does the Sapphire Ace port @ SD first or Port Hueneme first? I would imagine, based on the 12/08 date that the Sapphire Ace makes a stop @ SD first. If, so, then with a departure of 12/08 @ 17:00 and a distance of ~ 150 miles to Port Hueneme. That should get the S Ace to PH by 12/09 in the AM!!!! Again, that's my assessment only.


----------



## rrandyy (May 11, 2006)

Getting close...


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

be-em-veh-808 said:


> On a related note, according to :
> 
> www.sdmi.org/schedule


Fixed the typo in the link for others that share my current affliction: http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

imrans said:


> Fixed the typo in the link for others that share my current affliction: http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/


Much thanks for the correction imrans, and apologies to everyone for the error!


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Update*

Got an email from my contact @ Port Hueneme who confirmed that "We currently have the Sapphire Ace in port on Sunday December 10".

So, right on schedule!
:thumbup: :thumbup:

Looks like it will stop @ Port of SD for a drop-off before coming up here.


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

Why does it take 2 days to go from SD to Ventura? Does it stop in Long Beach?


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

imrans said:


>


Great update imrans!!!!

Likewise, the http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/ site also indicates that the Sapphire Ace has already reached Port of SD @ 2 AM PST on 12/08.

It is scheduled to depart on 12/08 @ 17:00. Hopefully it skips LA or LB ports and heads straight to Port Hueneme and get there a day early:thumbup:


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

wdlfbio/Contact Patch: 

I dropped mine off with 1198; seems like quite the coincidence given that we're also on the same ship. :thumbup: 

manub751: 

Sorry to hear about this news; however, I can't say I'm completely surprised. I've been having to do the leg work for every drop of info I could find (no thanks to the dealer/sales agent). I've definitely been left with the feeling that there isn't much attention given to managing the re-delivery process on the dealership's end. I recieved confirmation from the trucking company that my car will be arriving at the dealership tomorrow (still no word from my SA yet). I plan on making a few visits down to the dealership :angel: (5 blocks from work) to make sure I drive this process to closure myself and not rely on the SA. 

Honestly, I'm not sure what my situation would be like were it not for forums such as this... I got a great deal on the car (perhaps the reason for the less than enthusiastic support I've been getting from my SA), got tons of info regarding ED, & invaluable info on the re-delivery process as well. I definitely feel that I've retained more of my sanity as a result and learned to become a bit more self-sufficient.

PS, kaushik52, I'll keep an eye out for your car when I get to the dealership. I'll let Mark know that you said it was cool for me to take a spin around the block


----------



## rrandyy (May 11, 2006)

So the trucking company is now telling me it was delivered on Saturday at 2am to San Diego. Does that mean it was delivered to my dealership in San Diego or to someone else who takes it to the dealership? CA claims the car is not yet in.


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

rrandyy said:


> So the trucking company is now telling me it was delivered on Saturday at 2am to San Diego. Does that mean it was delivered to my dealership in San Diego or to someone else who takes it to the dealership? CA claims the car is not yet in.


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that the truking company releases the car to the dealership directly. The PDI and detailing only took a few hours in my case. I'd make sure the redelivery miles are not excessive if I were you when taking redelivery. Best of luck.

BTW, my sister-in-law, whose ED'd X3 was also on the Sapphire Ace, got her car back from Nick Alexander BMW in Downtown L.A. the same day (12/18) I did.


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

*tracking*

Manu - how are you doing sir? Sorry to hear about your experience, but I would echo what imrans has been saying as well. The CAs have been of very little help and I really owe my entire BMW ordering experience to this community and similar others.

I was initially told that the ETA on Sapphire Ace reaching Port hueneme was Dec 6th. Turns out it was 1 week too early. Last week I called my CA to get an update on the car, and only today (after trying him 5 more times) he told me that the ETA on the car reaching the dealership was Dec 23rd. Its making me very anxious :dunno: because I absolutely need the car by Dec 24th.

Imrans, I dunno if you've got your car already, but I got an update from Wagoneers on my truck and it is presently in Mount Shasta, CA and 540 miles away from me  Let me know when you get yours .. btw, what kinda car do you have?

- Kaushik


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

Still haven't gotten my ride yet. The latest info I recieved (1 hr ago) showed that the truck dragged it's ass up through OR and is in the Portland area. I was given an ETA of late tonight or early tomorrow AM from Waggoneers so it's looking like I'll get it just in time to kick off the weekend. It's still pretty disappointing though b/c as far as I can tell (based on info I got from them yesterday) the truck has only traved between 250-300 miles in 1 day. Seems slow given that the drivers are to drive for no more than 11 hrs and then rest for at least 10hrs.

BTW, details on my car:
-335 coupe
-TiAg
-Aluminum trim
-Satellite
-PDC
-Premium Package (black Dakota leather)
-Sport Package
-Cold weather package
-Nav

I miss her even more now . Anyway, things could be worse...so as long as it gets here in one peice (preferrably tomorrow) I think I'll live.


----------



## rrandyy (May 11, 2006)

Picked my car up at the dealer today (in San Diego).  Good luck to those still waiting! Hopefully you guys will get yours very soon also.


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

Congrats Randy! I'm FINALLY heading down to reclaim what's mine from the dealershp ;-)


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

imrans said:


> Congrats Randy! I'm FINALLY heading down to reclaim what's mine from the dealershp ;-)


Congrats! Glad to hear that you WA people got your cars before X'mas. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

imrans said:


> Congrats Randy! I'm FINALLY heading down to reclaim what's mine from the dealershp ;-)


Congrats to you (and all aboard the Sapphire Ace)!!!

The wait was long, but very worth it!

Happy Holidays!


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

It's been a blast so far since picking up the car yesterday...now I just need cooperative weather here in the Seattle area. I guess I'm never satisfied  In any case, it's quite the xmas pressent... to myself 

-Imran


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

My wife picked hers up today. She's a very happy girl now. She wouldn't even care if I returned her Xmas presents. We've already re-installed the front plate

Merry Christmas to everyone else.


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Got it got it got it*

Merry Christmas to y'all. Thanks a lot for all the wonderful info you provided that helped me get through this long and ardous wait... its definitely the worst part of the ED experience.

Since I've gotten my baby, I've put 60 miles in 3 hrs on it.. I know what i've been missing and it couldn't have been timed better.

Thanks again guys.
Kaushik


----------



## be-em-veh-808 (Apr 29, 2005)

kaushik52 said:


> Merry Christmas to y'all. Thanks a lot for all the wonderful info you provided that helped me get through this long and ardous wait... its definitely the worst part of the ED experience.
> 
> Since I've gotten my baby, I've put 60 miles in 3 hrs on it.. I know what i've been missing and it couldn't have been timed better.
> 
> ...


That's an average of 20 mph. C'mon, I know it's within the break-in period, but you can push her a bit more than that!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Congrats and enjoy the ride!
:thumbup:


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

What, did you go grocery or xmas shopping for 2.5 hours?


----------



## kaushik52 (Aug 10, 2005)

wdlfbio said:


> What, did you go grocery or xmas shopping for 2.5 hours?


 my bad folks.. it was a typo. Its more like 160! Grocery shopping is probably the most exciting thing to do in Seattle these days in any case  just kidding


----------

